# Brand new B13 SE-R TO USE ECU wiring harness and battery positive wiring harness



## martin0503 (Nov 6, 2020)

Because I bought an SE-R, I modified and made a wiring harness myself.
By the way, see if anyone else needs it?

The original items are several sets of NISSAN brand new stock harnesses found in my country. After all, some Nissan connectors are no longer available.
The original wiring harness removed from the B13 SE-R MT/MODEL in 1990 was used as a model for comparison and production, suitable for installation on the original SR20DE engine.
All wires that need to be changed will be pulled back. If there is no wire end, there is no wire long enough to be replaced by the entire part. When replacing the wire, the same terminal will be crimped again. Including the terminals on the ECU. All parallel joints are the same as the original joints using crimping, and all improved joints use shrink tubes with glue.


My location is Taiwan. I did not use international shipping, and I do not know the shipping cost, but I can ask the carrier.

The last two photos are my SE-R. At present, the entire car has been dismantled and repainted, and the bottom of the car is rust-proof.

For the disassembly, installation and painting part, please let my friend do the construction. I am only responsible for wiring.
with my friend at Taiwan(R.O.C) G.S.R(Gino SR Racing)


----------



## Booty666 (Feb 28, 2021)

I messaged you last night but am unable to reply to your shipping quote response because I have "reached new user conversation limit"

If you could message me your email I will send you my info and we can talk about payment.


----------



## kingsleytannis7 (Nov 1, 2021)

How much does it cost to rewire a Nissan b13 car


----------



## kingsleytannis7 (Nov 1, 2021)

kingsleytannis7 said:


> How much does it cost to rewire a Nissan b13 car


----------



## martin0503 (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you for your question, please check the message box


----------

